# 16 giga de Ram sur Macbook Pro 2011



## Aur3l1en (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro (réf : MD318F/A) d'occasion en excellent état et je souhaite le booster un peu. En attendant une sensible baisse des prix des ssd pour changer de disque dur je souhaite booster la ram. 

Sur la fiche technique du mac il est indiqué qu'il supporte jusqu'à 8go max (cette fiche) mais sur cette fiche (ici) le même modèle est vendu avec 16 giga de ram. 

Ma question : Puis-je installer 16 giga de ram sur ce modèle ou le dernier lien joue avec le feu en vendant un matériel inadapté?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## JeffZeze (4 Octobre 2012)

Je crois que Apple avait annoncé 8Go mais qu'en fait ces machines en supportaient 16 sans problème.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2012)

JeffZeze a dit:


> Je crois que Apple avait annoncé 8Go mais qu'en fait ces machines en supportaient 16 sans problème.


Mactracker dit aussi 16 Go de RAM : _Maximum Memory	16 GB (Actual) 8 GB (Apple)_


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Octobre 2012)

Oui tu peux , une preuve : 

Voilà mon macbook pro 15 début 2011


----------



## Aur3l1en (4 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses! 

@maxbordeaux je ne peux pas voir ton image mais je te crois.

Bon je vais choisir 2X8 giga. Vous avez des idées de quelles barrettes au niveau qualité/prix sont les meilleures?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2012)

Aur3l1en a dit:


> Vous avez des idées de quelles barrettes au niveau qualité/prix sont les meilleures?


Tu peux aller sur Crucial.net; et comparer par ex. avec Macway


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Octobre 2012)

http://d.pr/i/mD9a voilà 

Crucial pour ma part acheté sur le site crucial.fr et en plus j'ai pris de 1600


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Octobre 2012)

Voir si les Corsair Vengeance ne sont pas moins chères que les Crucial. En plus, elles ont de meilleurs timings.


----------



## Kenny31 (5 Octobre 2012)

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page1

Les Kingston hyperX semble le bon choix (dissipation thermique + performances). Avez vous essayé des PC 15000 @ 1866MHz ? Apparement elle sont également compatibles mais j'hesite encore... -> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/06/04/les-macbook-pro-2011-supportent-aussi-la-ram-a-1867-mhz


Si vous avez un comparatif 8Go@1866 MHz VS 16 Go@1600 MHz, je suis preneur, car je ne trouve pas de barrette de 8Go en 1866MHz, donc le seule moyen d'avoir 16Go serait de prendre des 1600MHz...


----------



## Aur3l1en (5 Octobre 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## jpheon (23 Octobre 2012)

J'ai fait acquisition de 16gb de ram Crucial cadencée à 1333ghz selon les recommandations du site.

Après installation, tout fonctionne impec, et bizarrement je dirais même mieux.

Je ne m'attendais qu'a de meilleures performance lors d'utilisation intensive de mon MBP, mais bizarrement, tout semble un peu plus rapide, même en utilisation normale, notamment avec safari et le retour de veille, qui prenait avant 1 a 2 secondes, et qui se fait en moins d'une seconde maintenant.


----------



## Aur3l1en (24 Octobre 2012)

jpheon a dit:


> J'ai fait acquisition de 16gb de ram Crucial cadencée à 1333ghz selon les recommandations du site.
> 
> Après installation, tout fonctionne impec, et bizarrement je dirais même mieux.
> 
> Je ne m'attendais qu'a de meilleures performance lors d'utilisation intensive de mon MBP, mais bizarrement, tout semble un peu plus rapide, même en utilisation normale, notamment avec safari et le retour de veille, qui prenait avant 1 a 2 secondes, et qui se fait en moins d'une seconde maintenant.



Impeccable! Par contre est-ce que ça fait sauter une garantie apple care? après avoir parlé à différents employés apple j'ai eu le droit à différents discours concernant un changement de ram et de disque dur (j'ai prévu pour début 2013 de changer mon dd classique par un ssd de 512). L'un me dit que ca fait sauter la garantie si je change les composants moi même, l'autre me dit que non si je le fais faire par un réparateur certifié apple....


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

tu peux le faire , au pire quand tu dois aller chez apple , tu remets la configuration d'origine


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2012)

jpheon a dit:


> Je ne m'attendais qu'a de meilleures performance lors d'utilisation intensive de mon MBP, mais bizarrement, tout semble un peu plus rapide, même en utilisation normale, notamment avec safari et le retour de veille, qui prenait avant 1 a 2 secondes, et qui se fait en moins d'une seconde maintenant.



La course à la vitesse est engagée, quel gain ? 





> qui prenait avant 1 a 2 secondes,


 à peine perceptible :hein:


----------



## Kenny31 (24 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de passer à 16Go @ 1600MHz sur un MacBook Pro début-2011. Au démarrage ça change pas grand chose, mais je peux virtualiser Windows avec 4Go de RAM, lancer photoshop, dreamweaver, itunes... Il ne bronche pas. De plus le lancement des application est incroyablement rapide au deuxième lancement (tant qu'on à pas redémarré le système en fait) puisque la RAM n'as pas besoin d'être vidée pour accueillir d'autre logiciels. Je suis très satisfait et ne regrette pas mon achat !

Pour les graphistes, notez que photoshop est d'une réactivité impressionnante lorsqu'il peut se servir allègrement sur la RAM...


----------



## jpheon (24 Octobre 2012)

@Anonyme

Oui, à peine perceptible, comme changement de vitesse en utilisation normale.

Mais, lors de montage vidéo HD avec fcpx, la différence entre 4gb et 16gb de ram est flagrante.


----------



## Aur3l1en (1 Novembre 2012)

Tout fonctionne bien avec la ram à 1600mhz? Aucun problèmes depuis l'installation?



Kenny31 a dit:


> Je viens de passer à 16Go @ 1600MHz sur un MacBook Pro début-2011. Au démarrage ça change pas grand chose, mais je peux virtualiser Windows avec 4Go de RAM, lancer photoshop, dreamweaver, itunes... Il ne bronche pas. De plus le lancement des application est incroyablement rapide au deuxième lancement (tant qu'on à pas redémarré le système en fait) puisque la RAM n'as pas besoin d'être vidée pour accueillir d'autre logiciels. Je suis très satisfait et ne regrette pas mon achat !
> 
> Pour les graphistes, notez que photoshop est d'une réactivité impressionnante lorsqu'il peut se servir allègrement sur la RAM...


----------



## Kenny31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Aur3l1en a dit:


> Tout fonctionne bien avec la ram à 1600mhz? Aucun problèmes depuis l'installation?



Tout fonctionne parfaitement. Comme tu dois le savoir, la RAM d'origine était cadencée à 1333MHz. Le passage à 1600MHz ne pose aucun problème étant donné qu'il s'agit des spécifications mémoires Intel pour les core i7 sandybridge (Tu les trouvera ici -> http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/50067/intel-core-i7-2720qm-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3_30-ghz). En revanche selon macbidouille tu peux monter à 1867 MHz à condition de te contenter de 8Go de RAM. En revanche ce n'est plus dans les spécifications Intel et je ne saurai te dire si la configuration reste stable sur le long terme. Mais je peux te garantir qu'a 1600MHz ça tourne comme sur des roulettes, tu peux foncer =P
(Les RAM hyperX kingston sont plus performantes que les Crucial et Corsair sur Mac)
Personnellement j'ai opté pour ce kit -> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008H7IGGI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
Si tu as d'autres questions...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Novembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Tout fonctionne parfaitement. Comme tu dois le savoir, la RAM d'origine était cadencée à 1333MHz. Le passage à 1600MHz ne pose aucun problème étant donné qu'il s'agit des spécifications mémoires Intel pour les core i7 sandybridge (Tu les trouvera ici -> http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/50067/intel-core-i7-2720qm-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3_30-ghz). En revanche selon macbidouille tu peux monter à 1867 MHz à condition de te contenter de 8Go de RAM. En revanche ce n'est plus dans les spécifications Intel et je ne saurai te dire si la configuration reste stable sur le long terme. Mais je peux te garantir qu'a 1600MHz ça tourne comme sur des roulettes, tu peux foncer =P
> (*Les RAM hyperX kingston sont plus performantes que les Crucial et Corsair sur Mac*)
> Personnellement j'ai opté pour ce kit -> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008H7IGGI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> Si tu as d'autres questions...


 
N'importe quoi, le marketing Kingston aussi il est plus performant que les autres. Les performances de la RAM dépendent de la fréquences et des timings (CAS, RAS, etc). Déjà qu'on mesure à peine une différence entre de la DDR3 1600 CL8 ou CL9...


----------



## Kenny31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> N'importe quoi, le marketing Kingston aussi il est plus performant que les autres. Les performances de la RAM dépendent de la fréquences et des timings (CAS, RAS, etc). Déjà qu'on mesure à peine une différence entre de la DDR3 1600 CL8 ou CL9...



Les chiffres sont là (-> http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/446/page2 ). De plus le dissipateur thermique des Kingston permet de faire gagner plusieurs degrés (je cite : "Et à 99% de leur usage, la température n'excède pas cette fois les 70° avec une variation relevée de 2° seulement. Soit 11° Celcius de moins qu'avec les barrettes Crucial."), et ça nonplus ce n'est pas négligeable.

J'utilise des Crucial sur mon PC depuis des années parcequ'elle étaient très performantes mais si je trouve mieux ailleurs, je pars. Si je dis que les Kingston sont plus performante c'est que j'ai lu des tests sur ces RAM, je n'avance pas ça sans preuves. Elles sont effectivement plus rapides et restent plus fraiches. Je me contrefiche de leur chiffre d'affaire donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je raconterais des bêtises =)

(Et puis parler de marketing quand on achète Apple c'est un peu gros)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Novembre 2012)

C'est une blague ce test ? Ils testent des mémoires mais ils ne savent même pas quels en sont les timings complets... Enfin, soit, elles restent plus froides vu le dissipateur. C'est peut-être ça que tu entends par plus performantes. Par contre, aller mesurer la température du CPU pour en déduire que la RAM Kingston chauffe moins... En plus, ils prennent la température du CPU alors qu'il n'y a que 25 secondes de test dans un cas contre 33 dans l'autre. Curieusement, c'est pour les plus froides qu'on a le résultat après le moins de temps. Et vu comme la température CPU grimpe au cours de GeekBench... En outre, la vitesse des ventilateurs est inconnue au moment de la mesure. On pourrait aussi se demander pourquoi ils n'ont pas utilisé la température mémoire donné par iStat. Bref, le protocole de test est tout sauf sérieux. 

Perso, je prendrais surtout les mémoires les moins chères dans l'affaire.


PS : J'ai déjà fait chauffer et autrement qu'avec un pauvre GeekBench un MacBook Pro 15,4 (2012). D'une part, on a la température mémoire directement avec iStat Menu et d'autre part, on n'a jamais du 70°C pour la mémoire... Donc, quitte à le rédire une fois : 
Pourquoi relever la température à des moments différents ?
Pourquoi la température du CPU alors qu'on a celle de la mémoire ? 
Pourquoi un run de GeekBench (3 à 4 minutes ?) au lieu de laisser la machine chaffer une heure avec un test lourd ?

Tester au plus vite sans se faire chier quitte à présenter une réalité assez altérée voire écrire ce que le constructeur veut entendre...


----------



## Kenny31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Je doute quand même que la RAM puisse prendre 11° en moins de 10secondes... Après certains éléments sont moins fiables que d'autres, admettons. Mais quand j'achète je lis un ou deux test histoire de me faire une idée du produit. Ca donne quand même des indications sur les plus et les moins.
Enfin bref, tu vois comme moi que le bench donne de meilleurs résultats avec 8Go Kingston qu'avec 16Go Crucial. Je ne pense pas que les test soient à ce point erronés...

Ensuite pour la température du processeur... La température ambiante va forcement augmentéer différemment selon les composants, je pense que c'est pour cela qu'ils en parlent. Et en ce qui concerne iStat je me méfie depuis que j'ai vu des températures négatives dans mon mac... (screen à l'appui) xD


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Novembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Je doute quand même que la RAM puisse prendre 11° en moins de 10secondes... Après certains éléments sont moins fiables que d'autres, admettons. Mais quand j'achète je lis un ou deux test histoire de me faire une idée du produit. Ca donne quand même des indications sur les plus et les moins.
> Enfin bref, tu vois comme moi que le bench donne de meilleurs résultats avec 8Go Kingston qu'avec 16Go Crucial. Je ne pense pas que les test soient à ce point erronés...
> 
> Ensuite pour la température du processeur... La température ambiante va forcement augmentéer différemment selon les composants, je pense que c'est pour cela qu'ils en parlent. Et en ce qui concerne iStat je me méfie depuis que j'ai vu des températures négatives dans mon mac... (screen à l'appui) xD


 
1/ Ils mesurent la température *du CPU*, les 11°C sont relatifs à ce qu'ils mesurent sur le CPU : _Les coeurs CPU étaient déjà à 50° comme le montre iStat Menus 3._ 
2/ Regarde à quelle vitesse monte la température CPU dans GeekBench si tu as un Sandy Bridge ou un Ivy Bridge, surtout qu'il faut bien plus de 30 secondes avant que les ventilateurs se lancent. Donc chaque second compte, la montée en température est quasi linéaire vu que le ventilateur reste à 2000 rpm. 
3/ Si tu parles des scores détaillés du benchs, curieusement, on a des meilleurs performances globales et CPU avec le kit Crucial, le Kingston donne juste mieux au test mémoire. Donc à moins de jouer au plus de Go/s
4/ Pour la température du processeur, c'est une sonde interne, c'est donc de l'instantané et à court therme, pas du tout dépendant de la température environnante. Ca ne coûtait rien de laisser chauffer le Mac une heure pour avoir un résultat consistant/constant
5/ iStat donne du négatif quand il n'y a pas de sonde, que la sonde est morte ou qu'on a changé un HDD par un SSD ou un autre HDD ''non Apple'' sur certaines machine. En outre, il existe une dizaine de logiciels qui relèvent les valeurs des sondes de l'IC Apple pour le monitoring. Sinon, il suffit de mettre une sonde de température externe. 

Pour toutes ces raisons, ce test est du publireportage approximatif tant il est facile de faire mieux dans le protocole de mesure même sans être un king du hardware. Puis sérieusement, quand on doit mesurer des différences qu'on sait ténues, on répête les mesures au moins 5 fois en virant les valeurs extrême et en faisant une moyenne sur les valeurs restantes. Enfin, quand je trouve autant de légerté dans un article, je ne lui accorde aucun crédit.


----------



## Kenny31 (2 Novembre 2012)

J'admet que vu comme ça, ça se tient...
Mais je ne vois pas ou la crucial est plus performante sur ces résultats -> http://files.macbidouille.com/mbv2/articles/mb/article_mb_446/thumbnails/Crucial-07.jpg.jpg

En revanche pour iStat je n'avais que des températures négatives et le DD je ne l'ai pas touché. Parfois même le GPU est affiché à 2°. Je ne pense pas que toutes mes sondes soient défaillantes... Surtout que d'une heure à l'autre les sondes affiches des résultats cohérents.

Bref le sujet dérive, laissons l'intéressé faire son choix sur sa RAM, je lui conseille la Kingston parce que je n'ai pas de soucis avec celle-ci. Même si c'est une marque que je "fuyait", lui préférant souvent Crucial ou G.skill.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Novembre 2012)

C'est sûr Kingston fait de très bonne RAM même pour l'OC des desktops. Ils n'ont juste pas la même cote que Curcial ou Corsair alors que c'est du bon avec une bonne garantie et un site qui donne pleins d'infos sur les modules (genre la consommation max).

Résultat Global 
Crucial 11 898 
Kingston 11 894

CPU 
Crucial 10 415
Kingston 10 330

Note que ça me semblait plus grand sur le graphe niveau écart. Enfin, avec 11 898 et 11 894 au global, ça montre que c'est pareil. 

Pour iStat, en général, il ne débloque pas trop. Un reset SMC ou effacer sa plist le remet en ordre. Le l'install par habitude mais je ne suis pas du genre à surveiller les temps. Plus plus iStat pro ne donne pas la temp CPU des IVB.


----------



## Aur3l1en (3 Novembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Tout fonctionne parfaitement. Comme tu dois le savoir, la RAM d'origine était cadencée à 1333MHz. Le passage à 1600MHz ne pose aucun problème étant donné qu'il s'agit des spécifications mémoires Intel pour les core i7 sandybridge (Tu les trouvera ici -> http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/50067/intel-core-i7-2720qm-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3_30-ghz). En revanche selon macbidouille tu peux monter à 1867 MHz à condition de te contenter de 8Go de RAM. En revanche ce n'est plus dans les spécifications Intel et je ne saurai te dire si la configuration reste stable sur le long terme. Mais je peux te garantir qu'a 1600MHz ça tourne comme sur des roulettes, tu peux foncer =P
> (Les RAM hyperX kingston sont plus performantes que les Crucial et Corsair sur Mac)
> Personnellement j'ai opté pour ce kit -> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008H7IGGI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> Si tu as d'autres questions...



Parfait! Merci pour le lien, je vais craquer sur celles-ci. Mon Mbp (fin 2011) va retrouver une seconde jeunesse même si il tourne déjà comme une horloge mais mon besoin de ram se fait vite ressentir quand j'utilise plusieurs applications bien gourmandes (photoshop, illustrator et compagnie).


----------



## Kenny31 (3 Novembre 2012)

Aur3l1en a dit:


> Parfait! Merci pour le lien, je vais craquer sur celles-ci. Mon Mbp (fin 2011) va retrouver une seconde jeunesse même si il tourne déjà comme une horloge mais mon besoin de ram se fait vite ressentir quand j'utilise plusieurs applications bien gourmandes (photoshop, illustrator et compagnie).



Idem, je l'ai acheté pour ces même raisons. même si un -fanboy- vendeur de la fnac m'a soutenu que photoshop tournait très bien que avec 4Go, la bonne blague. Au démarrage du mac il ne me restait à peine plus que 2Go de libre avant que j'installe ce kit.
Je travail parfois de très gros fichiers sur Photoshop et j'ai décidé de ne pas être limité par ma RAM. Avec les 16Go j'en ai donné 12 à photoshop et le traitement des images est nettement plus rapide. Je pense que le goulet d'étranglement viens maintenant du disque dur, mais je ne peux pas faire l'impasse sur la capacité de stockage. Il me faudrai donc un SSD de 500Go et là ce n'est plus dans mes moyens... L'année prochaine peut-être.
A noté qu'avec une pareil quantité de RAM le second lancement d'une application est terriblement rapide, je pense qu'il doit rester stocker dans la RAM (ou quelque chose comme ça xD) tant que le système ne requiert pas plus de mémoire. Bref, un plaisir pour travailler.


----------



## Aur3l1en (4 Novembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Idem, je l'ai acheté pour ces même raisons. même si un -fanboy- vendeur de la fnac m'a soutenu que photoshop tournait très bien que avec 4Go, la bonne blague. Au démarrage du mac il ne me restait à peine plus que 2Go de libre avant que j'installe ce kit.
> Je travail parfois de très gros fichiers sur Photoshop et j'ai décidé de ne pas être limité par ma RAM. Avec les 16Go j'en ai donné 12 à photoshop et le traitement des images est nettement plus rapide. Je pense que le goulet d'étranglement viens maintenant du disque dur, mais je ne peux pas faire l'impasse sur la capacité de stockage. Il me faudrai donc un SSD de 500Go et là ce n'est plus dans mes moyens... L'année prochaine peut-être.
> A noté qu'avec une pareil quantité de RAM le second lancement d'une application est terriblement rapide, je pense qu'il doit rester stocker dans la RAM (ou quelque chose comme ça xD) tant que le système ne requiert pas plus de mémoire. Bref, un plaisir pour travailler.



Oui, après la Ram, le passage au SSD s'impose, surtont quand je vois le macbook air de ma copine pulvériser mon macbook pro surtout grâce à (je pense) la présence du ssd sur des lancements d'applications et autres tâches basiques. D'ici 2013 j'investirais dans un 512 à coup sûr. Les gains affichés sont encore plus probants qu'avec l'ajout de ram.


----------



## Kenny31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Aur3l1en a dit:


> Oui, après la Ram, le passage au SSD s'impose, surtont quand je vois le macbook air de ma copine pulvériser mon macbook pro surtout grâce à (je pense) la présence du ssd sur des lancements d'applications et autres tâches basiques. D'ici 2013 j'investirais dans un 512 à coup sûr. Les gains affichés sont encore plus probants qu'avec l'ajout de ram.



C'est certain, un ami dispose de plus ou moins la même configuration que moi d'origine, donc Core i7 Quad core + 4Go de RAM mais avec un SSD. La différence est impressionnante, malgré mes 16Go. La différence c'est que lui sa RAM sature rapidement sur After Effect ou Photoshop tandis que moi je n'ai plus de problème.
Si je peux me permettre, pour les SSD je t'invite à regarder du coté des Vertex de OCZ, ce sont d'après ce que j'ai pu voir des SSD vraiment très rapides. Le dernier actuellement est le Vertex 4 mais je pense qu'une nouvelle version sera disponible l'année prochaine

Un test est disponible ici -> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/859-2/ocz-vertex-4-512-256-go-test.html La version 512 Go est particulièrement véloce, en lecture comme en écriture.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Novembre 2012)

Du même site 
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/881-7/ssd.html


Je ne prendrais SURTOUT PAS de l'OCZ ni aucun SSD en SandForce. M4 ou SSD 830 : performants, pas chers, aucun souci sous OS X et disponibles partout.


----------



## Kenny31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Du même site
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/881-7/ssd.html
> 
> 
> Je ne prendrais SURTOUT PAS de l'OCZ ni aucun SSD en SandForce. M4 ou SSD 830 : performants, pas chers, aucun souci sous OS X et disponibles partout.



Il semblerait que chez OCZ les MaJ firmware sont fréquentes et améliorent sensiblement les performances. Après je n'en ai pas et je ne fait que citer ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net. Mais un MacBook avec Vertex 3 démarre plus vite qu'un Retina. De plus le M4 Crucial est autrement moins performant que le Vertex 4 (en terme de fiabilité je ne peux pas me prononcer).
Je pense me prendre un Corsair Accelerator sur PC pour me faire une idée avant d'investir sur mac.
Sinon il reste toujours la Time Capsul pour eviter toutes perte en cas de panne, mais là ça commence a faire cher le changement de disque =P

Si tu as d'autres articles intéressants je suis preneur ^^


----------



## Aur3l1en (4 Novembre 2012)

Je suis preneur aussi parce que je compte partir sur un M4.


----------



## LaurianeLB (2 Février 2015)

@Kenny31  Est-ce que ton MCP est de 13,3 pouces ? Je cherche à augmenter ma mémoire RAM pour ruiner un interface Window et des logiciels de dessins tel qu'AutoCAD. Toi, tu as changer ta mémoire pour deux 8Go @ 1600 MHz et ça fonctionne toujours bien ?? Merci


----------



## julien02 (23 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir ,
j aurais besoin d avis , je vient de récupérer un MacBook Pro de 2011 , je voulais savoir si à votre avis sa vaux le coup de passer à 16 go de ram ( 4 aujourd hui ) et de passer sur un ssd , 
m’en gros est ce que sa vaut le coup de faire des frais sur une machine qui a 9 ans ? 
je désire l’utilier pour du montage iMovie avec vidéo en 2,7 k de go pro7 et de drone en espérant que sa passera
merci d avance


----------



## Yuls (23 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
L'upgrade en RAM + SSD vaut le coup, si tu veux en faire ta machine principale et que tu veux le garder le plus longtemps possible.
Par contre pour les vidéos issues de la GoPro7 et de ton drone, faudra paramétrer ces derniers pour qu'ils sortent des fichiers 1080p en H264, le MBP 2011 risque de tirer un peu la gueule pour lire et éditer les vidéos en 2K ou 4K... (même remarque avec les iPhone récents parametrés par défaut en 4K)


----------



## julien02 (24 Janvier 2020)

Machine principale , oui et non , je voulais voir un peu  ce que donne le MacBook avant d investir dans un plus récent , mais les tarifs sont tellement élevée !!! Que sa refroidi vite !
après avoir du bon matériel pour faire des belles vidéo ou photo et devoir baisser la résolution , sa me dérange un peu pour être honnete , et d un autre cotes les nouveau MacBook ont un prix comment dire


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2020)

Le SSD c'est oui. Un SSD de 512 Go chez Crucial coute dans les 60€
Pour la RAM, au lieu d'acheter deux barrettes de 8Go, essaie de n'acheter qu'une barrette de 8Go, comme ça tu auras 10Go dans ta machine. Ca devrait tourner sans souci et ça te permet de limiter un peu la dépense.


----------



## julien02 (24 Janvier 2020)

je vient de commande quand même les 16 go pour faire un test , j'espère que sa fera tourner imovie avec de la 2,7k , car aujourd'hui sa sacade  beaucoup ,


----------



## julien02 (24 Janvier 2020)

une question existe t-il un dock pour avoir un port usb-c ou de l'usb 3.0 sur les macbook pro de 2011 , en passant par les port thunderbolt ou firewire 
cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2020)

julien02 a dit:


> je vient de commande quand même les 16 go pour faire un test , j'espère que sa fera tourner imovie avec de la 2,7k , car aujourd'hui sa sacade  beaucoup ,


Et pas de SSD commandé ?


----------



## julien02 (25 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et pas de SSD commandé ?


On va faire par étape


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2020)

julien02 a dit:


> On va faire par étape


OK. De toute façon, c'est bien de ne pas changer simultanément SSD et RAM, parce qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement, tu ne sais pas avec certitude quel est le fautif !


----------



## julien02 (27 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK. De toute façon, c'est bien de ne pas changer simultanément SSD et RAM, parce qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement, tu ne sais pas avec certitude quel est le fautif !


bon suite au passage en 16 go , je n'est pas trouver de changement , dans imovie ou sur photo , les video en 2,7 k ne tourne pas sur cette machine , sa sacade toujours , et je n'est pas vraiment trouver qu'il fonctionne plus vite , après je comprend bien que cette machine a 9 ans !!et que je ne peux pas trop en demander ! je pense que je vais remettre les 4go et renvoyer le 16go au vendeur


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2020)

Le SSD est le plus important car c'est lui qui va accélérer tous les accès disque. Et s'il y a toujours un manque de RAM, donc du swap, celui-ci sera pris sur le SSD au lieu d'être pris sur un dd. l'impact du swap sera donc moins visible.


----------



## Yuls (27 Janvier 2020)

julien02 a dit:


> je pense que je vais remettre les 4go et renvoyer le 16go au vendeur



Un peu expéditif comme décision, alors que les barrettes fonctionnaient parfaitement....


----------



## julien02 (30 Janvier 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Un peu expéditif comme décision, alors que les barrettes fonctionnaient parfaitement....


oui j'avoue , mais j'ai l'espoir de pouvoir faire du montage avec imovie , surtout voir un peu comment fonctionne les mac pour par la suite faire un credit immobilier et acheter un macbook pro neuf !!!!!


----------



## julien02 (31 Janvier 2020)

julien02 a dit:


> oui j'avoue , mais j'ai l'espoir de pouvoir faire du montage avec imovie , surtout voir un peu comment fonctionne les mac pour par la suite faire un credit immobilier et acheter un macbook pro neuf !!!!!


bon , retour suite au modifie faite sur le macbook pro 
passage en 16go Crucial et remplacement du disque dur par un SSD 1to Crucial , après importation d'une video de 30 secondes en 2,7 k , malheureusement sa saccade toujours , moins mais malheureusement sa saccade quand même 
je vais le laisser comme ça 
je continuerai a filmer en 2,7 k , mais il va falloir que je trouve un logiciel pour passer les video en hd pour faire du montage et par la suite investir dans un macbook pro neuf


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Mars 2020)

Salut,
Tu ferai mieux d'investir dans un MBP de 2014-2015-2016 voir 2017-2018 car les derniers (2019) sont vraiment hors de prix.
Si tu peux, privilégie une version 15 pouces car il y a une carte graphique dédié et processeur 4 coeurs. Donc pour le montage vidéo, ça change la vie.
Sinon tu peut prendre un iMac, pour faire du montage vidéo c'est pas mal.


----------



## julien02 (4 Mars 2020)

Je vais attendre encore un peu , je part plus sur un MacBook Pro pour pouvoir le transporter avec moi , pour les tarifs ou c’est vraiment fou , je vais attendre encore un peu que des nouveaux modèles sorte pour que le prix des autres baisses !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Mars 2020)

Ca me semble être le meilleur choix, dans l'idéal un reconditionné sur back market genre un 15" 2015/16/17. 
Après, concernant ton MBP de 2011, c'est le SSD qui change vraiment tout, la RAM c'est au moins 8Go, après c'est secondaire. Les perfs ne change pas beaucoup entre 8 et 16Go de RAM. 
Petite astuce pour ton futur MBP, prend en un avec la plus petite capacité de stockage et acheté un SSD externe de 2To voir plus à coté en USB 3, le Thunderbolt est super cher, autant éviter. Après si tes chaud patate, tu pourras changer toi même le SSD interne de l'ordi mais il faut trouver le bon modèle.


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> …
> Petite astuce pour ton futur MBP, prend en un avec la plus petite capacité de stockage et achete un SSD externe de 2To voir plus à coté en USB 3, …



Cette astuce est tout à fait valable pour les ordis en SATA interne (1, 2 ou 3), mais pas du tout sur les nouveaux Mac qui disposent de disques durs barrettes NVMe qui explosent littéralement les perfs du SATA.
Autant chez moi, sur mon Mini 2012 avec SSD interne, je remarque une "moyenne" baisse de performance en mettant un SSD en USB3, autant la différence sera désastreuse si le disque dur interne est en NVMe…


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Mars 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Cette astuce est tout à fait valable pour les ordis en SATA interne (1, 2 ou 3), mais pas du tout sur les nouveaux Mac qui disposent de disques durs barrettes NVMe qui explosent littéralement les perfs du SATA.
> Autant chez moi, sur mon Mini 2012 avec SSD interne, je remarque une "moyenne" baisse de performance en mettant un SSD en USB3, autant la différence sera désastreuse si le disque dur interne est en NVMe…


Les SSD externes peuvent être en SATA M2-SATA ou NVME, concernant le SSD interne de ton futur/potentiel MBP 15", seulement les 2015 possèdent un SSD modulaire (1To Max), sur les 2016 et leurs successeurs, le SSD est soudé


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Les SSD externes peuvent être en SATA M2-SATA ou NVME, …


Bien sûr, mais ça ne changera pas la connexion qui sera limitée par le débit de l'USB3, ou 3.1  considérablement plus lent que le débit interne.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Mars 2020)

Ça c'est sur mais c'est tout l'intérêt du Thunderbolt (mais le prix des périphériques est élevé) le Thunderbolt à des débit de 20 ou 40Go/s selon la version (2/3) après du 10Go/s (USB-3.1) c'est très bien même du 5Go/s (USB 3)c'est suffisant.


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2020)

Je ne fais pas de montage vidéo, donc je vais arrêter de m'immiscer dans ce fil.

Je faisais juste remarquer que le débit lecture/écriture d'un périphérique USB semblerait (à juste titre) bien plus lent qu'un disque interne par rapport aux nouvelles interfaces de ces disques internes.


----------



## Doc 993C4S (14 Août 2020)

Salut,

Pour partager mon expérience sur un MacBook Pro 13 pouces early 2011.
Je suis passé sur un SSD Samsung 840 EVO série grise de 1 To (le prix piquait un peu en 2014).
Rien que pour le boot de la machine et le démarrage d'applications, la rapidité est impressionnante.

la RAM était toujours à 4 Go car pas de besoin spécifique en mémoire (Pas de photoshop et un peu de montage vidéo iMovie ou Final Cut Express mais sur des formats légers [720p] et des longueurs inférieures à 15 minutes).

Pour la RAM, je suis passé à 8 Go (Komputerbay pour Apple) en 2017 pour faire tourner des machines virtuelles Linux (CentOS, Suse, OpenSuse) sous Oracle VirtualBox.

Aucun problème constaté avec le SSD qui après 6 ans fonctionne toujours très bien.
Aucun problème constaté avec la mémoire.

Je suis tenté de passer à 16 Go pour faire tourner de plus grosses VMs. L'investissement étant négligeable en comparaison de l'achat d'un MBP plus récent (Et puis un i7 à 2.7 Ghz fait quand même bien le boulot. Le seul hic c'est l'OS car limité à High Sierra (hors bidouille bien sur) mais vu l'utilisation ce n'est pas vraiment un problème).
A priori, je vais repartir sur du Komputerbay vu la satisfaction avec la mémoire actuelle.

En résumé, le passage au SSD donne vraiment un résultat visible sur les performances pour un usage standard. La mémoire, c'est certain que si l'on travaille sur des très gros fichiers ou si on fait de la virtualisation, cela va aider.
Toutefois je pense qu'en matière de traitement d'images, la carte graphique a aussi son importance... (my 2 cents...)


----------



## MakMak (14 Août 2020)

Ayant un MBP 13" Early 2011, j'avais fait comme toi @Doc 993C4S : un 840 Evo (mais de 120 Go dont le firmware de 2014 était présent).
Partant du principe que je changerai le lecteur DVD par un SSD pour avoir plus de flexibilité, depuis le temps, ce n'est toujours pas fait ! J'ai beau avoir mis 8 Go de RAM il y a plusieurs années, le problème que je rencontre aujourd'hui c'est une perte de vitesse au démarrage de mon SSD et de l'autre, ce sont les navigateurs internet qui ont tendance, j'ai l'impression, à faire mal à la puce graphique (Chrome par exemple). Donc en effet, pas sûr que booster autant la ram puisse l'aider mais sait-on jamais !
Bien qu'il ai 10 ans, il tourne néanmoins très bien pour ce qu'il est en (2,3 GHz Intel Core i5), et je te rejoins quand tu dis :


Doc 993C4S a dit:


> Rien que pour le boot de la machine et le démarrage d'applications, la rapidité est impressionnante.



Pour ma part, je pense que pour le boulot (codage, affinity photo et autre bureautique) il fait très bien le boulot. J'hésite justement à passer chez une autre marque pour le SSD afin de lui donner encore quelques mois devant lui même si je sais que si je veux continuer le graphisme/vidéo je vais devoir passer sur les nouvelles moutures... à moins de passer en effet par des périphériques externes.

Par contre une chose est sûre :


IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> c'est le SSD qui change vraiment tout


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Août 2020)

Je suis également dans la même situation, j'ai un Mac book pro début 2011 en 13pouces avec le I5, en mars 2019 je l'est récupéré, j'ai acheté une barrette de 8go et récupéré une de 4go pour monter à 12go de ram, suffisant.
J'ai changé le disque dur par un ssd de 500go Wd blue,
j'ai retiré le lecteur DVD pour gagner du poids et passer à 1,8kg au lieu de 2kg.
J'ai également changé la batterie pour retrouver une autonomie "potable", en étant étudiant, ça aide.
Je m'en sert principalement pour du Web et de la bureautique, pour ça ça fait le boulot et ça reste correct, je fait aussi du montage vidéo, mais ça je le fait sur le mac pro, plus adapté avec une carte graphique puissante et récente.

L'avantage tout de même de cette génération là, c'est la modularité, on peut changer la RAM, le Disque dur très facilement, d'autant plus qu'il était livré avec 4go de RAM, trop juste pour aujourd'hui, en le passant à 8,12 ou 16go et un SSD, il est bien plus performant et utilisable. Là ou les retina de 13 pouces de 2012 et début et Fin 2013 était livré (de base, on pouvait monter à 16go) avec 4go de RAM soudé, du coup, tu te retrouve coincé avec ces 4go, et ton Mac tient moins longtemps.

Actuellement il ne marche plus, il est bloqué (et en cours de débloquage) , mais j'utilise toutes les pièces (RAM et ssd) que j'ai rajouté dans mon hackintosh HP pour la RAM et le SSD dans mon Mac pro.

En attendant, c'est une tres bonne machine une fois passé à 8go de RAM (minimum) et une ssd.


----------



## othx (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement un MBP 2011 avec 2x4 go de Ram en 1333 MHz.
Puis acheter une barrette de 8go en 1666 MHz. La compatibilité est-elle assurée ?
Ou dois-je me limiter en une barrette de 8go en 1333 MHz ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,



othx a dit:


> Ou dois-je me limiter en une barrette de 8go en 1333 MHz ?


Tu veux donc faire 1 barrette de 4 Go et une autre barrette de 8 Go ?
Reste sur la fréquence indiquée par Apple, c'est plus sûr.


----------



## Sud083 (3 Mai 2021)

Sur mon MacBook Pro 13 Early 2011 j’ai installé en 2012 16Go de ram en DDR3 à 1333MHz

L’ordinateur les a reconnu sans problème et je te conseille également de rester sur la fréquence d’Apple et de mettre deux barrettes de même capacité [emoji6]

Voici les caractéristiques de la Ram : 

Module SO-DIMM DDR3


67,6 mm x 30 mm
204 broches
Mémoire RAM PC3-10600 DDR3 à 1 333MHz


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2021)

Bah, de toutes façons l'ordi s'alignera sur la vitesse de Ram la plus basse.
Pas d'intérêt (si toutefois il peut y en avoir une) d'avoir de la 1600MHz…


----------

